# Lucky sucker!



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

My son has never shot a Pintail in his life.
I take him out tonight and a small flock of five hooks in.
I tell him he can shoot first and call out the left drake closest to his side of the hide.
I don’t even pick up my gun.
Lo and behold, this is what he comes back with.
I have hunted since 16 and never shot a banded Pinner...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice job and congrats!! Where and when was it banded?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks UBB.

New development:
When we picked it up I knew it was old.
I quickly glanced at band, couldn’t make out every number, but figured he could wash mud out of it when he got home.
I just spoke with him a few minutes ago and he not only tried washing it good but he also put marker over it hoping to get it to stand out.
No go, still can’t make out a number or two.
I have a 16 year old Honker band I shot a few years ago but can make out those numbers.
I know sand, different mud, etc will wear a band at different rates but now this curiosity is killing me.
I have heard of acid etching or something similiar, anyone know anything about that?


P.S. I already told him he is lucky I did not make him walk back in for not ‘donating’ that bird to me.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Ahh man... good luck on figuring it out shaner!!


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

Shaner, have him send it in to the Bird Band Lab, and they can work some magic and pull the numbers off. I've had a couple like that and they have always been able to read it. They will send the band back to him to keep.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice, Shane! Loved the wigeon photo, too. Do you think birds flare from blood on the ice? It's hard to get rid of.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Waterfowl Bling! awesome congrats!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Of all the hundreds /thousands of ducks and geese I've killed, I have one band to show for it...and that was on a speck!!. I guess I don't see jewelry all that well.

Good for your son! Let us know when it was handed if u figure it out.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks everybody,
He is prepping the band to hopefully put in the mail tomorrow.
I hope Covid doesn’t slow the process much, I’ve read it should take 60-90 days.
As soon as we find out I will update this thread, I just hope I don’t find out salt ate the band and it is only a few years old...

Paddler, 
that blood won’t scare away more than a bird or two because that ice will be gone in about 24 hours, if not already!
Too bad the GSL is so low it won’t hold the birds we wish it would.
Ole’ Salty has a rough future I’m afraid.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Headed to the Post Office now.
I can possibly make out a ‘7’, but can’t read the number before it.


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

I sent back a band a couple of years ago. it came back rather quickly (two weeks) with all the info, and the certificate. of course this was Pre-Covid.

E


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Stimmy said:


> I sent back a band a couple of years ago. it came back rather quickly (two weeks) with all the info, and the certificate. of course this was Pre-Covid.
> 
> That is great to hear, thanks Stimmy!
> It gives me encouragement.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Update:
The band landed (see what I did there haha) on the receptionists desk in Laurel, Maryland at 3:31pm on Nov. 2nd.
It will be fun to find out how fast this takes, hopefully next update I have results for you all.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice!! I’m willing to bet it will have some years and miles behind that thing! Good luck 😎


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Drum roll please......
My son’s drake Pintail was banded in the Yukon -Koyukuk Census Area of Alaska in 2011.
Now the bet will be if we ever see the band again?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That’s pretty bad a$$ shaner!!


----------

